# PSP-4000 announced; IT PLAYS PS2 GAMES?!



## War (Oct 26, 2008)

"Sony let out details about a new console they are planning on releasing this year before christmas.

In an unanticipated move, Sony have announced details on their next portable gaming console in its PlayStation® Portable range, dubbed PSP-4000.

In a statement at a recent press conference, SCEE president David Reeves announced the decision for the hardware update.

What's unusual about this move is that it follows the release of Sony's new console, the PSP-3000, which hit the shelves less than a month ago. Speculators believe that this sooner than expected update was made by Sony in an attempt to give it a competitive advantage over Nintendo's new DSi.

Details on this new model were sketchy however. Reeves announced that the new model is expected to be available before Christmas this year, but the price had yet to be finalized. The new model builds on the PSP-2000's "slim and lite" design, and the PSP-3000's improved screen and built-in microphone, and adds an improved processing unit.

*Sony announced details on making PlayStation® 2 games available for download via its PlayStation® Store, which could then be transferred to and played on the PSP-4000.*

Critics of the PSP™ say that the system's main weakness is it's lack of quality games, and some believe that Sony is relying on the strength and popularity of its aging console to improve the sales of its current generation systems, the PlayStation® Portable and PlayStation® 3. "

Console Spot

I'll add on to this as I find more articles about the PSP 4k. Discuss!


----------



## da_head (Oct 26, 2008)

HOLY SHIT

EDIT: this is real right?


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 26, 2008)

shit....awesome...
playstation 2 games on psp ?  can the graphics coop with the psp hardware?


i knew this was coming but i thought for ps3.


----------



## Monkey01 (Oct 26, 2008)

I assume this is a joke? PSP-3000 released like a week ago?
Would be cool to play PS2 games on the PSP though...


----------



## da_head (Oct 26, 2008)

i'm pondering how the psp can handle the graphics, and the controls? (needs an extra analog stick, and l2, r2?)


----------



## jumpman17 (Oct 26, 2008)

And where are the 4.7 GB games going to be stored? I call bull.


----------



## Seven (Oct 26, 2008)

What.

They just killed the LCD screen on the 3k model, but now PS2 games? And they plan to do this in the clear of ~2 months? They'd best be trolling.


----------



## DarkRey (Oct 26, 2008)

probably it will have an internal hard drive and a much powerful graphics.

and an internal camera like the dsi


----------



## War (Oct 26, 2008)

Well, I would imagine it's real. If you think about it, it makes sense that a new PSP4000 is coming out... so they have to add something to it. If they just fix the screen, they're basically admitting to their mistake. However... it sounds very fishy. Why does it say that the games will be available for PSP-4000? How come it doesn't say that PS2 games will be available for ALL PSP's?

That would mean that the PSP-4000 got some major improvements, including graphical improvements... which basically makes the PSP-4000 and "PSP2", since it could open up a whole new range of games for it. (With better graphics and better processing)

Also, how would the PSP-4000 take care of the missing R2 and L2 buttons? (This is kind of a moot point, since I'm sure they'll just do what they did with PSX emulation...)


----------



## SonicRax (Oct 26, 2008)

Lies. This CAN'T be true. x_x

Then again, I suppose it could, what with the shitload of Negative Reps the PSP "Brite-but-not-that-brite-cuz-it-was-a-stupid-idea-making-Sony-DIM," Sony probably think they have to redeem their little handheld in one way or another. Ah well. xD



			
				jumpman17 said:
			
		

> And where are the 4.7 GB games going to be stored? I call bull.
> 
> Very well made point. Unless Sony decided to give it an internal memory of at least 20GB, there wouldn't be the possibility of storing more than five PS2 games at the same time, which would probably have some fans foaming at the mouth. The PS2 ISOs are massive (or Mah-HOO-sive) compared to PS1/PSX and PSP titles. This is likely to be false, especially because no other site I've seen carries this same piece of "news."
> 
> QUOTE(War @ Oct 26 2008, 05:04 PM) Also, how would the PSP-4000 take care of the missing R2 and L2 buttons? (This is kind of a moot point, since I'm sure they'll just do what they did with PSX emulation...)



If they did do the same thing they do with PS1/PSX emulation, games like Kingdom Hearts wouldn't be able to play properly. Because the D-Pad is required for scrolling through the Battle Interface, and the Analog Stick is required for movement in that game, it'd be impossible to map both key inputs on one Analog, because it wouldn't function correctly. Not to mention, this new PSP would need two analog sticks, which Sony should've done by now, but haven't bothered to yet. If they did put that in however, I could see it working. Somewhat.


----------



## da_head (Oct 26, 2008)

DarkRey said:
			
		

> probably it will have an internal hard drive


"The new model builds on the PSP-2000's "slim and lite" design"

LOLWUT?


----------



## War (Oct 26, 2008)

Yeah, as for the PS2 game downloads, there could be a number of solutions...

Internal harddrive
Huge price drop in memory sticks
Compressed PS2 games...?

Honestly, even if they don't look perfect, PS2 emulation would be such a dream come true. I was forced to sell my PS2 by my mom, and the PS2 was my favorite console ever. I had it for 4 years or so, and it was really fun... so a portable PS2 would be amazing.


----------



## Shabadage (Oct 26, 2008)

I call shenanigans!  No source other than a random post some dude made on a message board.


----------



## SaltyDog (Oct 26, 2008)

With Sony Europe and Amazon not taking any more orders for the PSP-3000 this does make sense. Obviously you would *have* L2 and R2 plus dual analog on a new PSP. Even the DSi is dumping its slot 2 so that means no rumble pack support, plus knowing that big-N is adding a front facing camera, I would bet a Wario Ware game would make use of that making older DS's obsolete. Sony really needs to come up with something grand and PS2 emulation would do it. And, not all games are 4GB plus compression like they did for the PSX games coupled with an internal drive or large memory sticks is very viable.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Oct 26, 2008)

lul wut? PS2 games on a PSP? Has hell frozen over? If thats the case, then they should make it so we can play Wii on it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But yeah, that'd be awesome. I'd honestly buy one if that were true...even though I have a PS2. But its portable! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit:

If I remembered correctly, Sony pulled all the 3000 PSP off the shelves because of the problems it had. Maybe they are using the 4000 to bounce back. That's just what I think.


----------



## ShadowXP (Oct 26, 2008)

I would say that the PSP PS2 games would be less graphically superior than their original PS2 counterparts, converted games in a sense - not an "emulation" of direct PS2 titles. But who knows.


----------



## megabug7 (Oct 26, 2008)

Consolespot is down aswell... I find this hard to believe considering no other site has the same article


----------



## Ferrariman (Oct 26, 2008)

1. Bull
2. Bull
3. Bull
4. BULLSHIT.


----------



## War (Oct 26, 2008)

You guys should take this news article very lightly... although it does actually make sense for the new PSP to be able to emulate the PS2, this is the ONLY NEWS SOURCE that had the announcement of the PSP-4k listed. I looked on QJ, Kotaku, Siliconera, etc etc and ConsoleSpot was the only site that had any details about this. For all we know, it could be fake.

tl;dr Wait until another reliable site lists the announcement of the PSP4k before you start speculating.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Oct 26, 2008)

Woah... PS2 emulation...

I've considered buying a PSP many times, but primarily because of the homebrew (read: emulation). Playing PSX-games would be great, but not great enough to buy another handheld for. PS2 emulation would be awesome! I have both a GameCube and an Xbox, but I've missed a lot of great PS2-games. It's time to play those.


----------



## Link5084 (Oct 26, 2008)

Holy. ****ing. Crap.


----------



## Nottulys (Oct 26, 2008)

If they did, I hope they put a built-in camera, half the L & R buttons so it can have L2 and R2, add an Extra Analog nub, and then make them clickable(L3 & R3), downloadable PS2 games, and hot damn, we have the best handheld ever.


----------



## Gore (Oct 26, 2008)

I kill myself if real.


----------



## Link5084 (Oct 26, 2008)

But wait a minute, why would they announce one so soon when the 3000 was just released? This is kinda fishy here.


----------



## da_head (Oct 26, 2008)

Link5084 said:
			
		

> But wait a minute, why would they announce one so soon when the 3000 was just released? This is kinda fishy here.


because the 3000 FAILED


----------



## GeekyGuy (Oct 26, 2008)

da_head said:
			
		

> HOLY SHIT



QFT!

Yeah, if it can play PS2 games, that should give Sony the competitive edge alongside the DS Sony has probably been desperately seeking. 

I was planning on purchasing a PSP next year (after the `ole tax refund comes in), so this is awesome timing for me.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(if accurate)


----------



## Jax (Oct 26, 2008)

I thought this was a joke, but then I realized that EOF's posts don't appear on the latest discussions box anymore...


----------



## Law (Oct 26, 2008)

War said:
			
		

> You guys should take this news article very lightly... although *it does actually make sense for the new PSP to be able to emulate the PS2*, this is the ONLY NEWS SOURCE that had the announcement of the PSP-4k listed. I looked on QJ, Kotaku, Siliconera, etc etc and ConsoleSpot was the only site that had any details about this. For all we know, it could be fake.
> 
> tl;dr Wait until another reliable site lists the announcement of the PSP4k before you start speculating.



And the Nintendo DSi can Emulate GBA games, amirite?




Spoiler



We've been trolled



Also, it's being called fake over at ConsoleSpot.


----------



## Sonicandtails (Oct 26, 2008)

War said:
			
		

> tl;dr Wait until another reliable site lists the announcement of the PSP4k before you start speculating.


There is absolutely nothing wrong with speculating.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Oct 26, 2008)

Gore said:
			
		

> I kill myself if real.


/me quotes for later use




the PS2 games being those old pizza hut demos?


----------



## Shabadage (Oct 26, 2008)

Yes, because in the week since people called bullshit on the 3000 screens Sony has managed to put together a BRAND NEW SYSTEM.  Please, some logical thinking is required here.  Are they making a 4000?  Obviously they are, is it this batshit crazy portable ps2 theory?  Fuck no.  The 4000 are likely to be the same as the 3000 with a new screen.  ESPECIALLY if they're announcing it so shortly after the fucked up the 3000.

You should all know by now the only people who pull consoles out of their asses are Sega.  And they haven't done that trick since they got console cancer.


----------



## Sonicandtails (Oct 26, 2008)

Shabadage said:
			
		

> Yes, because in the week since people called bullshit on the 3000 screens Sony has managed to put together a BRAND NEW SYSTEM.  Please, some logical thinking is required here.  Are they making a 4000?  Obviously they are, is it this batshit crazy portable ps2 theory?  Fuck no.  The 4000 are likely to be the same as the 3000 with a new screen.  ESPECIALLY if they're announcing it so shortly after the fucked up the 3000.
> 
> You should all know by now the only people who pull consoles out of their asses are Sega.  And they haven't done that trick since they got console cancer.


The PS3 has gone through how many revisions now?


----------



## Shabadage (Oct 26, 2008)

If you think the normal Psp can play ps2 games with a mere firmware update, you need to send me some of what you're smoking.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Oct 26, 2008)

Shabadage said:
			
		

> If you think the normal Psp can play ps2 games with a mere firmware update, you need to send me some of what you're smoking.


What're you talking about? This is a hardware revision, not a firmware update..


----------



## cosmo2389 (Oct 26, 2008)

My Biggest Question:

Are they going to add a second control stick?

Without it, many PS2 games would be affected (Katamari Damacy, KH2, etc)... 
Also, aren't PS2 games relatively large? Like around 3-4GB? You would almost have to have a Memory Stick per game to be able to utilize the PS2 playing function.


----------



## Shabadage (Oct 26, 2008)

Raiyu245 said:
			
		

> Shabadage said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They aren't going to change the psp-3000 internals.  That's how many hundreds of thousands of units they'd have to toss out?  They'll replace the screen, call it the 4000, and that's it.  Unless you seriously believe that Sony has managed to create completely new hardware in a week to respond to the 3000's shortcomings. (I don't believe it at all).

And yes, something like this would involve COMPLETELY new hardware.  The processor would have to be massively upgraded to even run PS2 games natively, never mind emulation.  The internal RAM would need to be increased, they'd have to either create a gfx wrapper to translate Ps2 GPU commands into psp gpu commands, or completely replace the PSP GPU with a PS2 GPU.  Which would require a complete redesign of the PS2 GPU hardware.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Oct 26, 2008)

Lol, this could be a hillarious disaster like the PSP 3k, or it could be a really big hit.

Either way, it is a good concept, personally one that I feel should've been incorporated with the PSP 2k, but whatever. I never had a PS2, if this is any good then I may get one somewhere down the line to remedy that little problem. Overall, it all depends upon its hack ability.


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Oct 26, 2008)

cosmo2389 said:
			
		

> Also, aren't PS2 games relatively large? Like around 3-4GB? You would almost have to have a Memory Stick per game to be able to utilize the PS2 playing function.


Not to mention, you would need a pretty good net connection to download it in a relatively small space of time.

I still think this is just a minor fix to the 3000s, not a PS2Portable or anything.  But it does make sense.  Why else would Sony get rid of PS2-compatibility in their PS3?  >_>;

Also:  

"What's unusual about this move is that it follows the release of Sony's new console, the PSP-3000, which hit the shelves less than a month ago. Speculators believe that this sooner than expected update was made by Sony in an attempt to give it a competitive advantage over Nintendo's new DSi."

You know, I was under the impression that's exactly what the 3000 was for.  Or maybe it was the other way around...=P


----------



## Midna (Oct 26, 2008)

Bull. No source for one thing. second, How the h*** is the PSP supposed to cope with the graphics of the PS2? Remakes I can imagine. Those? No. And third, Where does the game fit? On one of their lowly umds? On a giant memory stick? No chance.


----------



## aznvienna (Oct 26, 2008)

yeah, they'll have to add a second control stick, L1, and R2
Can they upgrade the psp that much and also emulate ps2 games?  
Maybe they'll just add a plug in for the ps2 controller, add lots of bulk, and probably be the size of a ps2
but then again its still impossible to do that much in such a short release date or wer they planning on it a long time ago?


----------



## cosmo2389 (Oct 26, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Maybe they'll just add a plug in for the ps2 controller and add lots of bulk








Yeah! That's what they'll do!
Seriously though, a modder unofficially did that as seen in the pic!


----------



## Shabadage (Oct 26, 2008)

For those extra buttons (Not R3 and L3), they could set it up Wii Classic controller style(2 shoulder buttons in a room on the top) and keep the thinness.  I love those buttons on the Classic Controller, they don't look comfortable, but damn they're easy to hit!  This is not related to the 4000, this is just an idea on how they could manage it when they evetually do make a psp (2) that can play ps2 games.


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Oct 26, 2008)

Oh, problem solved:

http://www.consolespot.net/forums/general-...html#post161547

Fake.  Topic closed.

For the people scrolling through the replies:  
This is fake, not real, made-up, etc.  There is no PSP-4000.  Yet.


----------



## aznvienna (Oct 26, 2008)

Edit: Wow so Its just all rumors then :/


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Oct 26, 2008)

aznvienna said:
			
		

> Edit: Wow so Its just all rumors then :/


Someone's idea of a practical joke, looks like.  Someone definitely put effort into this though.


----------



## 754boy (Oct 26, 2008)

So they didnt even get the PSP3000 right and they announce 4000 already??? This is just stupid. Instead of putting money into making good NEW games for it, they say fuck it and release ANOTHER revision that'll let you play old ass games??? Why Sony???

I remember back before the PSP was released and people were speculating that the PSP would just end up getting ports and ports of PS2 games. Sony swore that it wasn't going to be the case and now thats EXACTLY what has happened!! Seriously, how can Sony fanboys still be fanboys after all the lies and broken promises?!!? I'm selling my old PSP Phat TODAY!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





EDIT: Fake topic?? Oh lol, well guess I won't be selling my PSP then............just yet


----------



## da_head (Oct 26, 2008)

knew it was too good to be true >.


----------



## Shabadage (Oct 26, 2008)

Doomsday Forte said:
			
		

> aznvienna said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Writing an official looking press release and posting in on a forum isn't exactly hard work.


----------



## SonicRax (Oct 26, 2008)

Doomsday Forte said:
			
		

> Oh, problem solved:
> 
> http://www.consolespot.net/forums/general-...html#post161547
> 
> ...



After clicking this link, I can't believe I actually took this entire news story seriously. x_x It now seems so obvious it had to be fake, the story wasn't well thought out either. No announcement of extra buttons and another analog stick = NO PS2 EMULATION. God damn. 

Now to cleanse my mind with some old-fashioned midget porn.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Oct 26, 2008)

Maybe there needs to be a higher standard for posting news threads in this forum?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Personally, I don't think a post in another forum constitutes news. IGN, Gamespot, 1Up -- these are all reputable sites. If they post something about it, then it sure seems newsworthy. But this shite?


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Oct 26, 2008)

irpacynot said:
			
		

> Maybe there needs to be a higher standard for posting news threads in this forum?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, but this is a side-effect of our attempts to be on the bleeding edge of news as-it-happens.  We will have many topics over identical things, some things will be presented as false, and so on.  Do remember that none of us here are actually professional reporters so go easy on us.  =P


----------



## Shabadage (Oct 26, 2008)

Doomsday Forte said:
			
		

> irpacynot said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True, but it's rather easy to check sources.  There's a difference between being professional (getting paid!) and being complete.

Also some of the lesser known sites are good for news as well.  TIGSource.com has a good reputation (I swear I'm not biased!) for example.


----------



## SoulAnger (Oct 27, 2008)

It would be awesome.
But the psp has already too much port games. >_<

Okay, time to play Disgaea PS2 on my PSP.........


----------



## junk_man32 (Oct 27, 2008)

internal memory with 2gb of memory


----------



## da_head (Oct 27, 2008)

junk_man32 said:
			
		

> internal memory with 2gb of memory


its fake buddy. ^


----------



## junk_man32 (Oct 27, 2008)

da_head said:
			
		

> junk_man32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its called sarcasm in my post, oh and im not ur buddy you molester


----------



## Mei-o (Oct 27, 2008)

What we can all do is just wait, I wub the fact that I still haven't gotten a PSP yet.


----------



## Gaisuto (Oct 27, 2008)

Well since this has been proven false I'm going to go ahead and close this then.


----------

